# MLB Network



## STL FAN (Oct 2, 2004)

I'm guessing I will never see MLB Network on Dish Network? That really sucks. Let me know if I may have missed something, but I doubt it.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Never is a long time but yes, MLB Network is not expected to be added.

It would be a pleasant addition ... although what are they showing all winter?


----------



## STL FAN (Oct 2, 2004)

They've announced a lineup of all types of different specialty shows, Top 10 countdowns, hot stove, etc. Anything is better than nothing. Seems like a great channel to have on in the morning, home from work, etc. Or it would if I could get it (stuck with Dish for my condo living!!!)


----------



## epokopac (Aug 8, 2007)

STL FAN said:


> I'm guessing I will never see MLB Network on Dish Network? That really sucks. Let me know if I may have missed something, but I doubt it.


You have guessed correctly! No MLB Channel on Dish on 1-1-09.

The earliest you'll see MLB EI and/or the MLB Channel on Dish is 2014 (maybe). That is when the exclusive 700 million, seven-year agreement (2007 thru 2013) that MLB, Direct TV and InDemand have expires.

From Raymie (in Arizona):

"What happened with MLB EI:

Dish couldn't just get the package (EI) for X dollars (from MLB). They also had to take a stake in the MLB Channel.

Dish didn't want the latter (MLB Channel), so they couldn't get the former (MLB EI)by extension."


----------



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

I could care less about MLB channel, but was MLB really stupid enough to give exclusive rights to Direct? I've always said the only thing dumber than a baseball player was the owner willing to pay him $100 million. If the owners locked themselves into an exclusive deal on this channel that would shutout not only Dish customers but cable TV customers too, then I've underestimated their stupidity.


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

Direct does not have exclusive rights to MLB. FiOS and many other cable companies are going to carry the MLB Network on the first of January this year as they too currently carry EI.

The only sports package that Direct has exclusive rights to is ST.


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

James Long said:


> Never is a long time but yes, MLB Network is not expected to be added.
> 
> It would be a pleasant addition ... although what are they showing all winter?


They will be showing a lot of classic games. Plus there are a lot of trades and rumor coverage.

I actually listen to MLB Homeplate on XM more during the winter than I do during the summer for these same reasons.


----------



## dennispap (Feb 1, 2007)

DodgerKing said:


> Direct does not have exclusive rights to MLB. FiOS and many other cable companies are going to carry the MLB Network on the first of January this year as they too currently carry EI.
> 
> The only sports package that Direct has exclusive rights to is ST.


Here is part of an article on mlb.com...
http://mlb.mlb.com/network/about/press/

"We will be complementary to the way fans watch their local team," Petitti said. "If you watch the Red Sox or Yankees on your local network, for example, we provide the national perspective. Every game has ebbs and flows. We're always going to be there."
*It will exceed any other cable TV launch by approximately 20 million homes. It will be distributed across 43 cable and satellite systems on expanded digital basic cable or the equivalent. It will be available on major systems, including Comcast, Cox, Direct TV, Time Warner, Charter, Cablevision and Verizon FiOS. As of Dec. 1, there were 43 multiple system operators carrying the MLB Network. "If you have digital cable," Petitti said, "you're going to get the Network."*


----------



## STL FAN (Oct 2, 2004)

I hate to bump threads, that may have already been answered, but is it speculation that Dish wont carry MLB, or is it fact that it will not be available in 2014? I'm just real angry about this because I'm stuck in a building where Dish is my only provider. I'm just seeing if it is worth it to complain to Dish on a weekly basis, or if there are others out there like me who can help beg for this channel! 

P.S. I thought I read that they can still negotiate with MLB, even without picking up Extra Innings. And how do they not have Extra Innings, after carrying it for a couple of years???

Done venting, please help if you have any answers!!!!


----------



## CorpITGuy (Apr 12, 2007)

STL FAN said:


> I hate to bump threads, that may have already been answered, but is it speculation that Dish wont carry MLB, or is it fact that it will not be available in 2014? I'm just real angry about this because I'm stuck in a building where Dish is my only provider. I'm just seeing if it is worth it to complain to Dish on a weekly basis, or if there are others out there like me who can help beg for this channel!
> 
> P.S. I thought I read that they can still negotiate with MLB, even without picking up Extra Innings. And how do they not have Extra Innings, after carrying it for a couple of years???
> 
> Done venting, please help if you have any answers!!!!


No one knows for sure. It certainly doesn't hurt to bug them about it constantly. You should keep it up. Most of us are speculating that it won't happen any time in the near future (who knows about 2014, that is too far to speculate) because DirecTV owns part of MLB Network and Charlie won't want to pay his competitor. Additionally, he clearly doesn't get along with MLB too well, and sports isn't Dish's strong suit. They've clearly left the sports-fanatic market to DirecTV and are concentrating on other markets.

Again, no one can really help you because no one knows for sure. But, the speculation is likely correct.

As for MLB EI: Dish apparently didn't want to pass that large increase in price on to consumers. Instead they tell their people to buy MLB.com (I think it's about a hundred bucks a year).


----------



## carl.066 (Jul 24, 2008)

STL FAN said:


> I hate to bump threads, that may have already been answered, but is it speculation that Dish wont carry MLB, or is it fact that it will not be available in 2014? I'm just real angry about this because I'm stuck in a building where Dish is my only provider. I'm just seeing if it is worth it to complain to Dish on a weekly basis, or if there are others out there like me who can help beg for this channel!
> 
> P.S. I thought I read that they can still negotiate with MLB, even without picking up Extra Innings. And how do they not have Extra Innings, after carrying it for a couple of years???
> 
> Done venting, please help if you have any answers!!!!


No answers, just comments. Negative comments about Dish, their service and programming content just keep on coming. MLB is a great channel, especially in the off-season. Lots of interesting programs for the baseball enthusiast. Now that spring trianing has begun, there are up to three games on each day. It's a great add-on to EI, which I feel is well worth the money (unlike ST).


----------



## Bobby Bearcat (Jan 8, 2003)

I have complained until I'm blue in the face..

It would cost me around $500 total with penalties and then new equipment from D* to get MLB Channel..

I'm not a happy camper with E* right now


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Bobby Bearcat said:


> I have complained until I'm blue in the face..
> 
> It would cost me around $500 total with penalties and then new equipment from D* to get MLB Channel..
> 
> I'm not a happy camper with E* right now


I believe penalties are calculated at $240 over 24 months. Subtract $10 for each month you've honored your commitment. How did you arrive at $500? Also, can't you get a really good deal by subscribing to DirecTV as a new sub?


----------



## STL FAN (Oct 2, 2004)

I'm glad to see a few more people as angry as me, I'd really like to see how many people are as angry as me though! It would be nice to know if enough people actually complained, they'd bend. I'm sure for one channel, Charlie doesnt care one bit, but for me, if I COULD switch, I would have already. I hate that I'm stuck in a monopoly. Let me know where the good places to complain to are. I've been sending stuff to [email protected]; but keep getting what look like form letters back. Is there somewhere else, that I could actually get someone at Dish who makes decisions to tell me whats going there?

And C'MON PEOPLE, LETS FIGHT FOR BASEBALL!! :hurah:


----------



## Bobby Bearcat (Jan 8, 2003)

TulsaOK said:


> I believe penalties are calculated at $240 over 24 months. Subtract $10 for each month you've honored your commitment. How did you arrive at $500? Also, can't you get a really good deal by subscribing to DirecTV as a new sub?


I still owe about $200 on my current contract and I calculated a new setup from D* that included 3 HD DVR's and a standard receiver and it came up around $260 for that..


----------



## Bobby Bearcat (Jan 8, 2003)

STL FAN said:


> I'm glad to see a few more people as angry as me, I'd really like to see how many people are as angry as me though! It would be nice to know if enough people actually complained, they'd bend. I'm sure for one channel, Charlie doesnt care one bit, but for me, if I COULD switch, I would have already. I hate that I'm stuck in a monopoly. Let me know where the good places to complain to are. I've been sending stuff to [email protected]; but keep getting what look like form letters back. Is there somewhere else, that I could actually get someone at Dish who makes decisions to tell me whats going there?
> 
> And C'MON PEOPLE, LETS FIGHT FOR BASEBALL!! :hurah:


I have been fighting for it.. I send e-mails to that link all of the time requesting it


----------



## STL FAN (Oct 2, 2004)

Well we got Missouri covered! Wheres the other 49? You cant be a Royals fan?


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Bobby Bearcat said:


> I still owe about $200 on my current contract and I calculated a new setup from D* that included 3 HD DVR's and a standard receiver and it came up around $260 for that..


So you've only been a Dish sub for four months?


----------



## jbrooks987 (Jun 5, 2004)

I can be a Royals fan (and I am) - but I am not a "baseball junkie". I can get the Royals games on FSN. What more would I need?


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

jbrooks987 said:


> I can be a Royals fan (and I am) - but I am not a "baseball junkie". I can get the Royals games on FSN. What more would I need?


Royals are my sleeper team this year for the AL. They are going to surprise a lot of people.

BTW, I picked Detroit to be the sleeper when they won the AL Pennant and TB to be my sleeper team last year.

As a Dodger fan I hate to say this, but I am picking the Giants to be my sleeper team for the NL this year.

Off topic, but at least it is baseball.


----------



## aaronbud (Nov 3, 2006)

Bobby Bearcat said:


> I still owe about $200 on my current contract and I calculated a new setup from D* that included 3 HD DVR's and a standard receiver and it came up around $260 for that..


I'm in a similar situation right now. I have around 17 months left on a commitment caused by 3 months of free HBO. I have a 622 that I lease, and 2 508's that I own. So that's like $220 in penalties (17x$13) and around $400 for Directv system with 1 HD DVR and 2 SD DVR's if I chose to switch. UGH! I too would enjoy the baseball channel very much. I was ticked when they failed to keep Extra Innings. Now I just subscribe to the Sports Pack for $5.99 a month and tune in to whatver games I can after 3 hours to catch the endings....


----------



## Bobby Bearcat (Jan 8, 2003)

TulsaOK said:


> So you've only been a Dish sub for four months?


No, but when I got my 722 I re-signed for 24 months


----------



## TheBMan (Mar 6, 2009)

Interesting. If you go to the MLB Network website and enter your zipcode in the box it tells you what channel you will find it on depending upon your provider. Below that is a space which shows Dish Network and suggests MLB isn't yet provided. But, it has a button above it for Dish subscribers to request their provider carry MLB Network. Obviously, it's available to Dish Net, it's just a matter of demand and cost. At present, the demand must not justify DN paying the cost. The only way to change that is by subscribers demanding they carry it. You and everyone else you know who subscibe to DN need to go to the MLB Network website and do it. Otherwise, why would they expend the cash?


----------



## STL FAN (Oct 2, 2004)

Excellent 1st post! I would like to get as many people on board with this. We have this channel at work, and it's on from when I walk into the office, until I leave. It's just a baseball fans dream channel, and thats before the season even started. Would be really nice to have this at my home!


----------



## CorpITGuy (Apr 12, 2007)

STL FAN said:


> Excellent 1st post! I would like to get as many people on board with this. We have this channel at work, and it's on from when I walk into the office, until I leave. It's just a baseball fans dream channel, and thats before the season even started. Would be really nice to have this at my home!


It really is a fantastic channel. I was afraid that it would be the "New York/Boston Baseball Channel", but as a Cards fan I gotta say.. it's just an all-around GREAT network.


----------



## Bobby Bearcat (Jan 8, 2003)

*I sent an e-mail to the CEO mailbox and here is what I got in return:*

Dear Bob,

Thank you for your email. We understand your concerns. We would like to have the MLB Network sooner to make viewers like you happy. However, we do not have any specific information regarding your inquiry. Please understand that it is our intent to add a variety of programming and services to please current and future subscribers. We will gladly forward your request to our Programming Department for further consideration.

For your reference, some MLB games are available through DISH Network on a variety of channels. You will continue to receive access to Major League Baseball programming on other channels such as ESPN, Regional Sports Networks, and local networks that carry Major League Baseball today.

We thank you for your input as we continually review our options in order to provide a compelling lineup for our viewers. Please stay tuned to our monthly Charlie Chats, Dish Home Channel 101, press releases or logon to our website for future programming announcements.

We thank you for allowing us to be of assistance to you. If you have any further questions or concerns, please refer to www.dishnetwork.com or reply to this email.

Sincerely,

Cherry L.

Dish Network eCare

TID: OR - Cadillac


----------



## STL FAN (Oct 2, 2004)

For comparisons sake, here's what I got a month ago...
(GOTTA KEEP UP THE FIGHT!!!!)

"Hello Brad,

Thank you for your e-mail. Specific information regarding your request is not currently available. It is our intent to add a variety of programming and services to please the majority of current and future subscribers. We will gladly forward your request to our Programming Department for further consideration. We thank you for your input as we continually review our options in order to provide a compelling lineup for our viewers.

Thank you,

Anthony Alcázar

Executive Communications Team

Dish Network Corporation

E-mail: [email protected]


----------



## STL FAN (Oct 2, 2004)

I guess this is as official as it gets...NO MLB NETWORK FOR DISH....
...this after another inquiry from me....the response is below...

Hello Brad,

 Thank you for your email. Unfortunately, MLB Network will not be available through Dish Network as it, along with MLB Extra Innings, are being shown exclusively by DirecTV. This means that either of the packages will be available until at least the end of their contract. For more information, please contact us at 1-800-333-3474.

Thank you,

Anthony Alcázar

Dispute Resolution Specialist

Dispute Resolution Team

Dish Network, LLC

[email protected]


----------



## epokopac (Aug 8, 2007)

STL FAN said:


> I guess this is as official as it gets...NO MLB NETWORK FOR DISH....
> ...this after another inquiry from me....the response is below...
> 
> Hello Brad,
> ...


Corrections:

1 - Not "exclusive" to Direct. inDemand has them (EI/MLB) as well.

2 - "will be available" should read "will NOT be available"

Current deal runs thru 2013 (next 5 (!) seasons).


----------



## tommiet (Dec 29, 2005)

Dish just saved you a $45.00 (plus tax) for 4 months. That's how much the other guys charge...


----------



## lacruz (Feb 24, 2005)

STL FAN said:


> I guess this is as official as it gets...NO MLB NETWORK FOR DISH....
> being shown exclusively by DirecTV.
> 
> [email protected]


MLB Network is not "exclusive" to DirecTV. I just started getting MLB Network on Ch. 279 on Comcast Digital. (I also have Dish). I just wish that Comcast or Dish would offer it in HD. MLB Netowrk shows several out-of-market preseason games that are not blacked out on Comcast, but the guide lists them in HD. It sucks to watch sports in SD. The World Baseball Classic games look great on ESPN/2-HD!

Dish: Please add MLB in HD! Thank you.


----------



## inazsully (Oct 3, 2006)

Dish's attitude towards the MLB network in one reason why they lost 102,000 customers last year.


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

inazsully said:


> Dish's attitude towards the MLB network in one reason why they lost 102,000 customers last year.


----------



## STL FAN (Oct 2, 2004)

lacruz said:


> MLB Network is not "exclusive" to DirecTV. I just started getting MLB Network on Ch. 279 on Comcast Digital. (I also have Dish). I just wish that Comcast or Dish would offer it in HD. MLB Netowrk shows several out-of-market preseason games that are not blacked out on Comcast, but the guide lists them in HD. It sucks to watch sports in SD. The World Baseball Classic games look great on ESPN/2-HD!
> 
> Dish: Please add MLB in HD! Thank you.


I SAY JUST ADD IT!!! I think the Direct Tv deal is exclusive to Dish providers, meaning NO DISH NETWORK. Man I wish I had a choice. Unfortunately, cant sway my building of losers!!!


----------



## tommiet (Dec 29, 2005)

inazsully said:


> Dish's attitude towards the MLB network in one reason why they lost 102,000 customers last year.


Seems that I already subsidize ESPN for sports fans. Maybe we can add a fee to the sports channels to help pay for my HBO.

Or make ESPN a premium channel!

Let the flaming begin!


----------



## Hound (Mar 20, 2005)

MLB is a great channel. Since launch, it is the first thing I turn to.
No point watching ESPN any more. I am sure ESPN's ratings have
Taken a hit.

I have mlb hd on D*. HD makes a huge difference. Also have mlb sd on 
Verizon. Comcast has the sd version but not available on my limited
Basic. Verizon is rolling out HD this week.
There is a lot of HD programming.

I agree lack of this channel is part of the overall reason E* lost 102,000
Subs. E* does not have enough diversity in its HD programming and
Has failed to establish a programming niche. I predict the free fall in
Subs will continue with no end in sight.


----------



## Aransay (Jun 19, 2006)

idhs shoudle rmeove all that docuemrny and pronogphy cahensla dna dd mroe sprots, movie,msuscim and cathjoilic channels


----------



## Islandguy43 (Oct 2, 2007)

Charlie in his chat tonight basically stated in other words...over my dead body MLB will be on dish.


----------



## STL FAN (Oct 2, 2004)

I did hear that too. It will cost too much, they want to be in basic tier, blah blah blah. How does NFL Network work a deal, NHL Network, BIG 10 network, but Americas Pastime, they cant figure it out? His great reasoning is there are so many game on already with RSN's and ESPN, that it's not needed. Oh, and the Extra Innings pkg, which they offered for what, 2 stinkin years, didnt get alot of subs at all. Then he says (as did the CSR I talked to on the chat) you can hook your computer up to your tv and watch games with mlb.tv. THATS NOT THE FRICKIN NETWORK!!! And I want it on MY TV, NOT MY COMPUTER!!! Sorry to vent, just very frustrating! But thats basically what was conveyed.


----------



## Islandguy43 (Oct 2, 2007)

That's one of the reasons I will be forced to switch to D* or TWC., after my NHLCI package is over in may.


----------



## Raymie (Mar 31, 2007)

epokopac said:


> You have guessed correctly! No MLB Channel on Dish on 1-1-09.
> 
> The earliest you'll see MLB EI and/or the MLB Channel on Dish is 2014 (maybe). That is when the exclusive 700 million, seven-year agreement (2007 thru 2013) that MLB, Direct TV and InDemand have expires.
> 
> ...


That's darned right, my fellow friend. Equity stake in MLB Network was tied to renewing the Extra Innings contract. In Demand (a consortium of the owners of Cox, Comcast, Time Warner, and Bright House) ponied up at the last minute, until which it was to become another in a long list of DirecTV exclusives. Dish didn't want the equity in a TV network, and as such they declined to renew MLB EI.


----------



## brant (Jul 6, 2008)

You can subscribe at MLB.TV and watch in high-definition over a broadband connection.

go to this link:
http://www.mlb.com/mlb/subscriptions/index.jsp

if you have broadband, you can connect your computer to the TV and watch in high-def.

they have some neat features that come with the online subscription, such as a DVR function, PiP, multi-game viewing options and more.

check it out.

also, its $110/yr or $20/mo for the high-def option; $80/yr or $15/mo for the standard picture quality (and less bonus features).

someone mentioned it was $180/yr at directv. that's quite a savings buy subscribing online.


----------



## STL FAN (Oct 2, 2004)

brant said:


> You can subscribe at MLB.TV and watch in high-definition over a broadband connection.
> 
> go to this link:
> http://www.mlb.com/mlb/subscriptions/index.jsp
> ...


Thats the games, not MLB NETWORK....


----------



## Hound (Mar 20, 2005)

Verizon just added mlb hd tonight. I am watching mexico south africa live right
Now. 3-2 mexico. Good game. The Verizon HD is outstanding. Noticeably sharper than D*.


----------



## purtman (Sep 19, 2006)

tommiet said:


> Dish just saved you a $45.00 (plus tax) for 4 months. That's how much the other guys charge...


You're referring to MLB Extra Innings. The MLB Network is part of D*'s base package.


----------



## carl.066 (Jul 24, 2008)

This whole thread reiterates one basic fact - if you like sports, Dish Network is not the place for you. It started out in the mid-nineties as a low-cost alternative to DirecTV and remains so today. Last year, while Dish was losing over 100,000 customers for a whole host of reasons, DirecTV picked up over 300,000 and had a very profitable year.
The MLB channel is on the basic DTV tier, and MLB EI is a bargain at less than $200 for access to over 2000 games.


----------



## Slamminc11 (Jan 28, 2005)

carl.066 said:


> ...Last year, while Dish was losing over 100,000 customers for a whole host of reasons, DirecTV picked up over 300,000 and had a profitable year.
> ...


are you saying that Dish didn't make a profit last year?


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

More like over 1100 games.


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

carl.066 said:


> This whole thread reiterates one basic fact - if you like sports, Dish Network is not the place for you. It started out in the mid-nineties as a low-cost alternative to DirecTV and remains so today. Last year, while Dish was losing over 100,000 customers for a whole host of reasons, DirecTV picked up over 300,000 and had a profitable year.
> The MLB channel is on the basic DTV tier, and MLB EI is a bargain at less than $200 for access to over *200 games*.


You mean over 2,000 games. 80 plus games a week on EI for over 30 weeks. Or since their are 30 teams (mean 15 games) for 162 games for each team, that equals 2,430 games.


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

JohnH said:


> More like over 1100 games.


More like over 2,000 games.


----------



## carl.066 (Jul 24, 2008)

Slamminc11 said:


> are you saying that Dish didn't make a profit last year?


According to their 10-K financial report, they made a profit for the whole year, but failed miserably on their Q4 goal of retaining subscribers.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The primary issue is attracting new customers ... DirecTV is having a lousy time at retention as well, they are just doing better at replacing those that leave. 

(The number of customers lost between DISH and DirecTV last year is fairly close.)


----------



## carl.066 (Jul 24, 2008)

James Long said:


> The primary issue is attracting new customers ... DirecTV is having a lousy time at retention as well, they are just doing better at replacing those that leave.
> 
> (The number of customers lost between DISH and DirecTV last year is fairly close.)


Yes, you are referring to the subscriber "churn rate". Last year, DirecTV had over 3 million subscriber disconnects but they had 3.9 million connects. After adjusting for various factors, their net subscriber pickup was 861,000, according to their 10-K financial release.


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

James Long said:


> The primary issue is attracting new customers ... DirecTV is having a lousy time at retention as well, they are just doing better at replacing those that leave.
> 
> (The number of customers lost between DISH and DirecTV last year is fairly close.)


In terms of net numbers, but not in terms of the percentage leaving relative to their total number of subs. When you look at percentage, Dish was closer to twice the churn percentage rate as Direct (number that left/ total number of subs)

Of course, one would suspect that a company with twice the sub base would lose twice the number of subs any given year. That did not happen. The company with twice the sub base actually lost less subs. I would say that Direct is doing twice as good as Dish at keeping existing subs.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

$1 is closer to $2 than 99 cents.
BTW: DirecTV does NOT have twice the subscriber base of DISH.

The statement stands ... DirecTV *HAS* lost a lot of subs. Bury the loss in BS if you must, but when someone claims DISH is losing customers be aware that they are not alone.


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

James Long said:


> $1 is closer to $2 than 99 cents.
> BTW: DirecTV does NOT have twice the subscriber base of DISH.
> 
> The statement stands ... DirecTV *HAS* lost a lot of subs. Bury the loss in BS if you must, but when someone claims DISH is losing customers be aware that they are not alone.


Dish has 13 over million subs, Direct has over 17 million. The twice as much was an example (sorry for the misunderstanding). The point I was making was if Dish and Direct had the same number of subs then one would expect them to have the same number of subs cancel their subscriptions. The fact that the one with more subs had fewer cancellations means that they are not as close as you may think. Percentage is a more accurate way to compare vs total number in this particular instance.

Another example. If one provider had only 3 million subs and lost 2 million, then a definite red flag should be thrown up. If another provider had over a billion subs and lost 2 million (and at the same time had a net gain), it will not be as big of a concern.

If Direct or Dish had a lot more cancellations than usually in any given year (especially as a percentage of their total sub base), then of course they should be concerned.

Dishes concern is not so much the number of cancellations as it is the lack of additions.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

DodgerKing said:


> If Direct or Dish had a lot more cancellations than usually in any given year (especially as a percentage of their total sub base), then of course they should be concerned.
> 
> Dishes concern is not so much the number of cancellations as it is the lack of additions.


The losses seem reasonably steady ... which is why it annoys me when whatever one or the other company does "wrong" it is followed by "they are going to lose a lot of customers over this". Perhaps, but no more than usual. Stick with "this won't help them attract new customers" and you'll be closer to the problem.


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

Don't disagree there at all.


----------



## Cubbiefan57 (Apr 13, 2009)

This is the same kind of baloney I get every time I contact them about the MLB Network. Most of the time they don't even claim to know the channel is in existance. I had a service rep on last night, that must have had me on speaker phone as I could hear a lot of laughing in the background. It's pretty unfortunate that they think of their customers in them terms & I can gaurantee that the second my commitment runs out, I will be running out on them.


----------



## Cubbiefan57 (Apr 13, 2009)

I do say, us people stuck with Dish, call them often @ 1-800-333-3474 & keep harrasing them about the MLB Network. It is in their reach to have that programming, they can dump the 30 or so home shopping channels to get one good channel in my view. I have the top 250 & I would consider the MLB Net in the top 100.


----------



## Cubbiefan57 (Apr 13, 2009)

This is the same kind of baloney I get every time I contact them about the MLB Network. Most of the time they don't even claim to know the channel is in existance. I had a service rep on last night, that must have had me on speaker phone as I could hear a lot of laughing in the background. It's pretty unfortunate that they think of their customers in them terms & I can gaurantee that the second my commitment runs out, I will be running out on them.


----------



## cb7214 (Jan 25, 2007)

Cubbiefan57 said:


> I do say, us people stuck with Dish, call them often @ 1-800-333-3474 & keep harrasing them about the MLB Network. It is in their reach to have that programming, they can dump the 30 or so home shopping channels to get one good channel in my view. I have the top 250 & I would consider the MLB Net in the top 100.


you would be doing that for at least 5 years until 2014 when the current contract with Directv and INDemand is over. Because until that contact is over the DISH will not be able to add the MLB Network.


----------



## epokopac (Aug 8, 2007)

cb7214 said:


> you would be doing that for at least 5 years until 2014 when the current contract with Directv and INDemand is over. Because until that contact is over the DISH will not be able to add the MLB Network.


An equity stake (which really means give MLB significant upfront money) in MLB Network was TIED to renewing the Extra Innings contract. Couldn't get one without the other.

Dish didn't want the equity in a TV network (didn't want to own a network OR part of it), and as such they declined to renew MLB EI.

You're right cb7214. It's pointless to hound Dish for the MLB Network. It AIN'T GONNA happen for at least another 5 years and maybe not even then if they keep the connection between EI and the MLB Network.

Switch to Direct if you simply MUST have MLB EI/MLB Network "now".


----------



## STL FAN (Oct 2, 2004)

This still really bugs me. Dont mean to bump this, OK maybe I do, BUT...since I was 6 years old I always thought...HOW FRICKIN COOL IT WOULD BE TO HAVE A 24 HOUR BASEBALL CHANNEL....AND I CANT SEE IT!!! I'M STUCK!!!! AND IT PISSES ME OFF!!!! If you can switch over to another provider, please do it. I cant because of the building I live in, but this would have been the last straw. BUT I'M STUCK!!!! Sorry, just feel like venting, again!


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

Not sure how the final agreement that DirecTv and MLB signed was worded. It was modified under pressure from congress and others to allow others to join upto a certain date back then. Most of the cables companines that added it then got it through the InDemand agreement to join the agreement. It may be that others, like FIOS, who have since added still get it through InDemand, or it may be the agreement allows others to add it by meeting certain conditions. Dish however appears to be outside and probably cannot add it until the agreement expires. Of course its always possible that they might be able to negotiate with DirecTv, MLB, and the other parties to be able to get it sooner. But that would appear to VERY unlikely. 

The big sticking point back when it was being negotiated was the tie in with MLB EI and the high asking price per customer (not EI subscriber) being asked. Also making it less attractive is the fact that E* does not carry all the RSN needed for coverage notably YES.


----------



## Hound (Mar 20, 2005)

I watch MLB network every day in HD on either
Verizon or D*. It is my go to channel when I turn the tv on.
2009 1st Q sub additìons D* 460, Verizon 299. How is E* going
To do today when numbers are released?
MLB is available to E*. E* has to be proactive and cut a deal with In Demand.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Except In Demand can not offer MLBN and In Demand does not provide the entire MLB EI as provided by DIRECTV and previously by DiSH Network.


----------



## Aransay (Jun 19, 2006)

A relyrgeta channel we re msing by dish decions
mlbn an dmlb etrinnng is ams


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

Hound said:


> I watch MLB network every day in HD on either
> Verizon or D*. It is my go to channel when I turn the tv on.
> 2009 1st Q sub additìons D* 460, Verizon 299. How is E* going
> To do today when numbers are released?
> MLB is available to E*. E* has to be proactive and cut a deal with In Demand.


94k loss


----------



## Hound (Mar 20, 2005)

XCan't get EI without MLBN. Enuff said about this. E* can get
It now. Don't have to wait five years.


----------



## epokopac (Aug 8, 2007)

"E* has to be proactive and cut a deal with In Demand.[/QUOTE]

"iN DEMAND

Availability:

Cable

Available on most cable systems

Consult your cable provider"

Don't see DBS mentioned anywhere. Appears to only be available to cable systems. Correct me if I'm wrong ...


----------



## Hound (Mar 20, 2005)

Available to whoever negotiates for it. E* has been
Down that road. In demand had to give EI to
Verizon which is providing EI, EI HD, MLBN and MLBN HD.
Not debating this. It is available to E*. Charlie's comment
Was we do not want to burden all of the subs. Not they
Will not give it to us. EI was one of the reasons I signed
With E*.


----------



## STL FAN (Oct 2, 2004)

That is part of my problem. They had EI for two seasons and then it went away. I understand they can't the NFL, because of exclusivity. This does not seem exclusive to anyone, and they just dont want to budge, and that SUCKS!!!
I wish I could switch!!!!


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Sure seems like DIRECTV has a "Satellite" exclusive.


----------



## Hound (Mar 20, 2005)

That was the original deal. In demand open to all mvps.
Ei on in demand is inferior to D*. Only one HD channel.
No HD game mix.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Yeah, it would seem stupid for DiSH Network to have to get signals from In Demand as they already have all the sources except sportsnet.ca, Comcast Philly and YES Network.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

JohnH said:


> Yeah, it would seem stupid for DiSH Network to have to get signals from In Demand as they already have all the sources except sportsnet.ca, Comcast Philly and YES Network.


DISH did it before, even with RSNs that they did not carry. IIRC the NBA package has uncarried RSN feeds. It is a lot easier to get the feeds than to get the permission to carry the feeds.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

James Long said:


> DISH did it before, even with RSNs that they did not carry. IIRC the NBA package has uncarried RSN feeds. It is a lot easier to get the feeds than to get the permission to carry the feeds.


They did not have any feeds from sportsnet.ca, 4 San Diego, YES Network or Comcast Philly in MLB EI. All feeds were mirrors of RSNs already on DiSH Network. Unlike NBA League Pass they had to have a contract with the provider to use the feed. For the most part they did have all the games anyway using the other team's feed. I was a subscriber to the package both years.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Isn't the other requirement of MLB network to own a share in it, which Charlie did NOT want to do?


----------



## epokopac (Aug 8, 2007)

RasputinAXP said:


> Isn't the other requirement of MLB network to own a share in it, which Charlie did NOT want to do?


Right you are, RasputinAXP. You can no longer get just get EI standalone (which Charlie wanted to do). You are also forced into giving MLB lots of upfront money for your "share" of the MLB Network (which they probably want the operator to put on a programming tier available to virtually the entire customer base). Believe it or not, there ARE people that have no interest in baseball or sports.


----------



## Hound (Mar 20, 2005)

The ownership interest was the original deal with D* and MLB.
After the outcry about D* exclusivity, cable was let in. E* was
Made an offer but did not like the terms (not the same offer D* had.)
New mvps to mlbn do not get an ownership.


----------



## STL FAN (Oct 2, 2004)

Just seems "minor league" to have the other 3 of the big 4 sports networks, but not the 2nd most popular?? But, again, I am a sports fan and know I have to have Directv if I'm a sports fan, since they cater to me. WISH I COULD CHANGE!!!


----------



## epokopac (Aug 8, 2007)

Hound said:


> The ownership interest was the original deal with D* and MLB.
> After the outcry about D* exclusivity, cable was let in. E* was
> Made an offer but did not like the terms (not the same offer D* had.)
> New mvps to mlbn do not get an ownership.


Pardon my ignorance, but what does "mvps" stand for. Thanks in advance!


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

epokopac said:


> Pardon my ignorance, but what does "mvps" stand for. Thanks in advance!


Multi-channel Video Provider in the plural.(Cable, etc.)


----------



## jbrooks987 (Jun 5, 2004)

> Just seems "minor league" to have the other 3 of the big 4 sports networks, but not the 2nd most popular??


Personally I'd be quite happy with no league, but...


----------



## STL FAN (Oct 2, 2004)

The longer the season goes, and the more I watch this network at work, where we have the superior Directv...it irks me every day that Dish will not add this, and I that my building will not look into multi providers, instead of being locked into a contract with Dish. Just wanted to complain.
Does anyone think a mass Dish subscriber complaint barrage would help??? I just don't...


----------



## epokopac (Aug 8, 2007)

Does anyone think a mass Dish subscriber complaint barrage would help??? I just don't...[/QUOTE]

It's pointless to hound Dish for the MLB Network. It AIN'T GONNA happen for at least another 5 years and maybe not even then if they keep the connection between EI and having (actually being forced) to buy a stake in the MLB Network.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

I don't think you could muster a MASS Dish subscriber complaint barrage - not that many people care.


----------



## jaredbo (Apr 25, 2011)

I know that there are several individuals on here that could care less about the MLB Network being added to Dish programming but I also know that there are many of us that are continuing to hold out hope that the MLB Network will be added soon. I have contacted the Dish Customer Service Dept on a weekly basis about this channel in an attempt to get information. Here is a copy of a chat that I had with a Dish CSR this evening.

Please wait while we find a representative to assist you...
Welcome to DISH Network Chat.
Shane (ID: 6GX): Hi Jared.

Shane (ID: 6GX): How are you?

Jared: Great.....Any updates on the MLB Network being added to Dish programming?

Shane (ID: 6GX): Sorry about the inconvenience Jared.

Shane (ID: 6GX): We are working on it and we should get it very soon.

Shane (ID: 6GX): Let me add a programming request on your behalf for that channel, so that the process can speed up.

Shane (ID: 6GX): Is that okay?

Jared: that's fine....I think that there have been 100's of channel requests for MLB Network from me?

Jared: can you give me any info on the MLB Network at all or find out if Dish Programming is considering any of the requests?

Shane (ID: 6GX): I am sorry, there is no accurate information on that, Jared.

Jared: Is there any "inaccurate" info on it or rumors that I can at least hope that the channel will be added sometime soon?
Shane (ID: 6GX): Yes, it is not inaccurate actually. It is an approximate information that we are going to get it by mid May.
Jared: so that means that the Programming Dept is looking into it?
Shane (ID: 6GX): Exactly.
Jared: sweet.....you just made my week!
Shane (ID: 6GX): Thank you! I tried my best!
Shane (ID: 6GX): May I have the pleasure to assist you with some other issue, Jared?
Jared: no thank you....I am very happy right now!

Read into this as you may. I understand that this doesn't mean that the channel will be added but this continues to give me hope that at least Dish is potentially working on a deal with MLB.


----------



## Slamminc11 (Jan 28, 2005)

jaredbo said:


> I know that there are several individuals on here that could care less about the MLB Network being added to Dish programming but I also know that there are many of us that are continuing to hold out hope that the MLB Network will be added soon. I have contacted the Dish Customer Service Dept on a weekly basis about this channel in an attempt to get information. Here is a copy of a chat that I had with a Dish CSR this evening.
> 
> Please wait while we find a representative to assist you...
> Welcome to DISH Network Chat.
> ...


well, at least you were able to dig up a two year old thread to comment on...
Oh and BTW, they know as much as my dog knows about what conversations and negotiations are going on between Dish and any other programmer.


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

MLB Network is currently up in test (SD & HD), rumor is a possible launch on September 7th.

http://www.satelliteguys.us/dish-ne...5177-8-31-2011-2-47pm-uplink.html#post2624889


----------



## paja (Oct 23, 2006)

coolman302003 said:


> MLB Network is currently up in test (SD & HD), rumor is a possible launch on September 7th.
> 
> http://www.satelliteguys.us/dish-ne...5177-8-31-2011-2-47pm-uplink.html#post2624889


Would be one of the best moves DISH could make.


----------



## RWar24 (Mar 7, 2009)

Man, this would be terrific. I hope it comes to fruition..


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

You guys will be getting it. Congrats. I am glad to see Dish getting one of the best and most important channels on paid TV. Much deserved for those whom have been waiting patiently for this channel. Hopefully this is just one of several smart moves that will end Dish's sub decline.


----------



## ehren (Aug 3, 2003)

Ok, can someone answer why when I watched MLBNetwork on my folks Directv the main game was blacked out and the Alternate game was available. The catch is...all the 4 teams playing were out-of-market teams thus me living in Wisconsin. Someone at the 506 dot com said you only get one game, yet there are no maps I have found show you which game you get. Back when ESPN had alternate games if all the teams involved where out-of-market you got both games main and alternate.

Oakland/Philly
Colorado/NY yankees.

E-mails to MLB have resulted in nothing either. Of course they never know what the hell is going on EVER.


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

"ehren" said:


> Ok, can someone answer why when I watched MLBNetwork on my folks Directv the main game was blacked out and the Alternate game was available. The catch is...all the 4 teams playing were out-of-market teams thus me living in Wisconsin. Someone at the 506 dot com said you only get one game, yet there are no maps I have found show you which game you get. Back when ESPN had alternate games if all the teams involved where out-of-market you got both games main and alternate.
> 
> Oakland/Philly
> Colorado/NY yankees.
> ...


They only show one game locally. Which game you Get depends on where you are located in relation to the teams playing.


----------



## david91722 (Oct 10, 2010)

coolman302003 said:


> MLB Network is currently up in test (SD & HD), rumor is a possible launch on September 7th.
> 
> http://www.satelliteguys.us/dish-ne...5177-8-31-2011-2-47pm-uplink.html#post2624889


At last!!! :hurah:


----------



## habsfan66 (Mar 25, 2010)

coolman302003 said:


> MLB Network is currently up in test (SD & HD), rumor is a possible launch on September 7th.
> 
> http://www.satelliteguys.us/dish-ne...5177-8-31-2011-2-47pm-uplink.html#post2624889


Can anybody from Dish looking in confirm this one way or another?


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

If I can't have Extra Innings, well, I'm certainly glad to be getting THIS.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

We don't have any confirmation at this time. If it is going to occur, we should get an update soon. Thanks.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

paja said:


> Would be one of the best moves DISH could make.


Indeed that would be very smart for Dish to do.


----------



## epokopac (Aug 8, 2007)

djlong said:


> If I can't have Extra Innings, well, I'm certainly glad to be getting THIS.


I'll believe it when I actually see it. It "does" sound like good news. :slowgrin: Sure hope it doesn't stay in "TEST" mode until NEXT season. I'd be receptive to E* offering the MLB EI "Race For The Pennant" as well for the last few weeks of the season at a decent price.


----------



## Slamminc11 (Jan 28, 2005)

habsfan66 said:


> Can anybody from Dish looking in confirm this one way or another?


I'm watching it right now on channel 153, and yes it's in HD


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Press release just posted in the new thread *here*...


----------



## habsfan66 (Mar 25, 2010)

Stewart Vernon said:


> Press release just posted in the new thread *here*...


Anybody know if we'll get an alternate channel as DirecTV does? The main MLB game tonight is Yankees-Red Sox, which is in my RSN area so 153 is blacked out. Apparently on Direct, there is a normally a back up game on a MLB alternate channel for this situation, wondering if Dish is (will be) doing likewise?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Did you try checking the usual Sports ALT channels on Dish?

I'm not a baseball fan myself... and the press release didn't specifically mention another MLB alternate feed... but I know Dish does have other ALT feeds in SD and HD where they put some of the RSN feeds that otherwise are blacked out on the main channel. Maybe that is how they will handle this as well?


----------



## habsfan66 (Mar 25, 2010)

Stewart Vernon said:


> Did you try checking the usual Sports ALT channels on Dish?
> 
> I'm not a baseball fan myself... and the press release didn't specifically mention another MLB alternate feed... but I know Dish does have other ALT feeds in SD and HD where they put some of the RSN feeds that otherwise are blacked out on the main channel. Maybe that is how they will handle this as well?


Went through them and didn't see anything but like many are saying, need to be patient for now seeing how long it took to get MLB at all.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Visiting my daughter and son-in-law in DFW area - Yankees/Red Sox game was blacked out on MLB channel last night - could not figure out why.

Rangers were not on RSN (live on local station).


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Jim5506 said:


> Visiting my daughter and son-in-law in DFW area - Yankees/Red Sox game was blacked out on MLB channel last night - could not figure out why.
> 
> Rangers were not on RSN (live on local station).


Again, MLBN shows 2 games...1 on the channel and 1 on an alternate channel. MLBN only allows 1 game to be shown. The NY/BOS game was blacked out because they were supposed to receive the other game. Dish chose not to give the alternate MLBN feed, so many people get no game at all.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

sigma1914 said:


> Again, MLBN shows 2 games...1 on the channel and 1 on an alternate channel. MLBN only allows 1 game to be shown. The NY/BOS game was blacked out because they were supposed to receive the other game. Dish chose not to give the alternate MLBN feed, so many people get no game at all.


This is going to be a huge thorn until Dish resolves it.

They make a big splash by issuing a press release and finally carrying MLB Network... but don't pick up the alternate, so now they are going to get flooded with about half the fans asking where their game is and the CSRs aren't going to have a good answer.

Oddly, Dish did the Big Ten Network correctly way back in the day... by picking it + alternates up day one and this off-season added the additional new feed since the Big Ten grew.

They really should have picked up MLB alternate at the same time to avoid the headaches.


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

Stewart Vernon said:


> This is going to be a huge thorn until Dish resolves it.
> 
> They make a big splash by issuing a press release and finally carrying MLB Network... but don't pick up the alternate, so now they are going to get flooded with about half the fans asking where their game is and the CSRs aren't going to have a good answer.
> 
> ...


It is also going to be a huge problem with posters having to explain this to other posters on a daily basis.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

I think it's fair to say that they did it this way so that they can put MLB in advertisements and say they carry the channel.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

DodgerKing said:


> It is also going to be a huge problem with posters having to explain this to other posters on a daily basis.


True... true.



Shades228 said:


> I think it's fair to say that they did it this way so that they can put MLB in advertisements and say they carry the channel.


I get that part... but without MLB at all, it was business as usual... most people had given up on Dish even getting the channel and the remaining people had an easy answer "No, we do not carry that channel at this time."

But now they have a mess... They carry the channel, but not all of the games... so now a bunch of new customers will sign up and then be disappointed... meanwhile a lot of existing customers will be confused.

We have that confusion already just in a few posts in this thread... imagine what the phone lines were like when customers saw the MLB channel in their EPG but didn't have a signal on it...


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Stewart Vernon said:


> True... true.
> 
> I get that part... but without MLB at all, it was business as usual... most people had given up on Dish even getting the channel and the remaining people had an easy answer "No, we do not carry that channel at this time."
> 
> ...


I get that part and I feel for the agents who have to answer those calls. It's a simple matter of DISH knowing that it will help generate customers and allow them to state they have the MLB when people try to disconnect.

The fact that they chose not to wait until the alternate channel went up, if that's even in the plans, shows that they planned/needed this more for a marketing standpoint than a customer satisfaction stand point. Now they can spin it as "Now customers can get more games than before" and that's true if the same markets aren't blacked out week after week.

All companies do this to some degree but usually not at the risk of completely excluding markets completely.


----------



## ehren (Aug 3, 2003)

LOL doesn't help that they put the channel on 153. 152 and 154 are fulltime channels. Time to shuffle channels in the 150's


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

ehren said:


> LOL doesn't help that they put the channel on 153. 152 and 154 are fulltime channels. Time to shuffle channels in the 150's


Why? 153 is full-time MLB Network.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Half a loaf is better than none.


----------



## ehren (Aug 3, 2003)

coldsteel said:


> Why? 153 is full-time MLB Network.


duhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh so they could put the alternate channel next to the main channel like Directv does? Idiotic like Dish and the Big 10 alternates that the main channel is on 439 and the alt's in the 5000's. LMAO


----------



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

I looked into MLB.TV this year and if were not for the zip code restrictions I could have gone there.....http://mlb.mlb.com/mlb/subscriptions/index.jsp?product=mlbtv&affiliateId=mlbMENU
The Dish version of MLB is welcomed but is certainly not MLB.TV.....yet....


----------



## Slamminc11 (Jan 28, 2005)

356B said:


> ...The Dish version of MLB is welcomed but is certainly not MLB.TV.....yet....


Umm, you do know that the "Dish version" of MLBNetwork is the same version as all the other providers "version" of MLBNetwork and not something that Dish controls, right?


----------



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

Slamminc11 said:


> Umm, you do know that the "Dish version" of MLBNetwork is the same version as all the other providers "version" of MLBNetwork and not something that Dish controls, right?


I don't have time to follow every move every provider makes...I was just doing a comparison of something I observed.....I'm sorry I wasn't clear....is that clear enough?


----------



## adkinsjm (Mar 25, 2003)

It's a national channel carried by many providers and not a tough concept to understand.


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

356B said:


> I looked into MLB.TV this year and if were not for the zip code restrictions I could have gone there.....http://mlb.mlb.com/mlb/subscriptions/index.jsp?product=mlbtv&affiliateId=mlbMENU
> The Dish version of MLB is welcomed but is certainly not MLB.TV.....yet....


MLB Network is not the same thing as MLB.TV. MLB.TV is more comparable to Extra Innings.

MLB Network is like the NFL Network
MLB.TV (the online version) and Extra Innings (provider version) are more like Sunday Ticket

MLB Network is just a baseball channel that happens to show a game about once a day. It is the same station that is on every other provider that carries it. The only difference between Dish and most of the other providers is that Dish does not carry the alternate channel that shows games when a game on the main channel is blacked out in your area.


----------



## Slamminc11 (Jan 28, 2005)

356B said:


> I don't have time to follow every move every provider makes...I was just doing a comparison of something I observed.....I'm sorry I wasn't clear....is that clear enough?


Hopefully the last couple of answers from adkinsjm and DodgerKing have helped clear things up for ya then...


----------



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

Slamminc11 said:


> Hopefully the last couple of answers from other people have helped clear things up then...


Why... thank you......sorry I was such a bother, I'll be more careful in the future.


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

Can anyone tell me what is currently being broadcast on MLBNet?


----------



## adkinsjm (Mar 25, 2003)

"DodgerKing" said:


> Can anyone tell me what is currently being broadcast on MLBNet?


MLB Tonight Live.


----------

